
Saudi Arabia executes 37 people, crucifying one, for terror-related crimes - hsnewman
https://www.cnn.com/2019/04/23/middleeast/saudi-executions-terror-intl/index.html
======
woodandsteel
I have read that according to terrorism experts, one of the main reasons
Islamic terrorism is so widespread today is that for decades rich Saudi's have
spent billions of dollars supporting radical clerics and madrassas in a great
many countries. Does anyone know if this is still going on?

